# What is anesthesia code for a exploratory laparotomy?



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2011)

What is anesthesia code for a exploratory laparotomy?


----------



## darlenemusser (Mar 9, 2011)

00790 for upper abdomen or 00840 for lower abdomen


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,
Anesthesia code for Exploratory laparotomy-49000(00790/00840), check the procedure was done in upper or lower abdomen..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

